# Jeanette Biedermann - bestimmtes Shooting - Request erfüllt



## Scwie (23 Mai 2006)

So jetzt such ich auch mal was.

Und zwar das Shooting zu folgendem Bild



 

Das ist das einzige Bild das ich davon habe und das noch in katastrophaler Quali. Es muss zu diesem Bild ein komplettes Shooting geben. Wenn das jemand in einer anständigen Quali hätte, wäre ich super dankbar.


----------



## spoiler (23 Mai 2006)

Na die quali ist ja mal echt grausig  

Sorry ich hab dies Shooting glaub ich nicht , aber vll läuft es mir ja übern weg  dann sag ich bescheid !!!

greetz spoiler


----------



## Driver (23 Mai 2006)

ich halte ebenfalls die augen mal auf.
kannte das pic bisher nicht.


----------



## Muli (30 Mai 2006)

Also wenn ich es mal entdecke, dann werde ich es dir hier bereitstellen!
Greetz Muli


----------



## hmmm (31 Mai 2006)

ich kenn das bild auch nicht wann soll diesen shooting denn gewesen sein?


----------



## celebrator (12 Juli 2006)

Sie trägt eine Luftwaffenuniform wenn's weiter hilft...


----------



## hattori (7 Nov. 2006)

hab ich grade durch zufall gefunden...


----------



## Humbug (7 Nov. 2006)

Yeahhaww Frauen in Uniformen, roaar ^^ Danke!


----------



## inde1052 (27 Dez. 2006)

ich sammle ja auch pics von Jeanette aber die sind mir auch neu scheinen recht aktuell zu sein gerne mehr davon


----------



## G3GTSp (25 März 2007)

Danke für die Bilder
:3dlechz: :3dinlove: :3dthumbup:


----------



## Fr33chen (25 März 2007)

Ich kenn die Bilder irgendwoher. Ist ein komplettes "stehendes" Shotting, also soweit ich mich recht erinnere sind alle Fotos mit einer stehenden Jeanette.

Hab grad hier geschaut, weil ich dachte, ich hätte sie im Board gesehen, ist aber ein Irrtum.

Ich wälz grad mein Archiv, das ist aber bei Jeanette (wei bei vielen anderen auch  ) nicht gerade klein.

Ich mach ein Edit, wenn ich sie gefunden habe, kennen tu ich die Bilder, demzufolge müsste ich sie auch haben!

mfg

PS: Nein, so neu sind die nicht?! 2005, max. 2006 Anfang!


----------



## AHAB (24 Juni 2007)

Kann mich da nur anschließen vorher nie gesehen vielen Dank


----------



## mark lutz (26 Juni 2007)

schöne bilder die zwei letzteren das erste da oben war ein bravo shooting


----------

